# Osama the rapper



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Rapper: Blacks 'cheered when 9-11 happened'

Knight Ridder Newspapers
Oct. 14, 2004 03:08 PM

If Osama bin Laden ever buys a rap album, he'll probably start with a CD by KRS-One.

The hip-hop anarchist has declared his solidarity with al-Qaida by asserting that he and other African-Americans "cheered when 9-11 happened," reports the New York Daily News.

The rapper, real name Kris Parker, defiled the memory of those who died in the terrorist attacks as he spouted off at a recent New Yorker Festival panel discussion. advertisement

"I say that proudly," the Boogie Down Productions founder went on, insisting that, before the attack, security guards kept Blacks out of the World Trade Center "because of the way we talk and dress.

"So when the planes hit the building, we were like, 'Mmmm - justice.' "

The atrocity of 9-11 "doesn't affect us the hip-hop community," he said. "9-11 happened to them, not us," he added, explaining that by "them" he meant "the rich ... those who are oppressing us. RCA or BMG, Universal, the radio stations."

Parker also sneered at efforts by other rappers to get young people to vote.

"Voting in a corrupt society adds more corruption," he added. "America has to commit suicide if the world is to be a better place."


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

What a shock! A rapper making an outrageous comment to piss people off and sell more records. :roll:

If you let this crap offend you, the you've just been "Punk'd." Rappers have been talking about killing cops, smacking *****es, and doing drugs since the genre's inception. To these guys it's all about one-upping each other and seeing who can be the most outrageous...this statement is this guy's way of doing just that. If you don't like it, just ignore it. Otherwise all your doing is helping him sell more CD's and make more money.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

I know Matt, I just thought it was more funny than anything.


----------

